
How Taiwan Contained COVID19 So Well? Realtime Analytics – Education – Fake News - clubdorothe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762689
======
burgerquizz
Takeaways:

\- Recognizing the Crisis early

\- Border Control

\- Containment

\- Reassure and Educate the Public, While Fighting Misinformation

